# vw 1.6- SR ENGINE problems



## eleazardiaz88 (Jun 14, 2009)

hi, I have a 2001 golf 1.6 - SR, the problem that I’m having is that pistons 1,and 2 according to the vag-com diagnostic stop working at times and engine loses power and feels like it is about to stall. i have already checked, sparkplugs, sparkplugs cables, injectors, and the last thing that i did was change the cylinder head gasket Because the guys at the VW shop told me to do so, thinking that it was a compression issue, it feels more like an electrical issue.... any suggestions, will be greatly appreciated.
The problem comes and goes but when it happens it could be for just 2 seconds, sometimes for more than 10mins and so on.; engine starts perfectly in the morning.
this is really driving my crazy!!!!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: vw 1.6- SR ENGINE problems (eleazardiaz88)*

i would be suspect of the ignition coil. many aba cars have had problems like that because of weak spark output.


----------



## eleazardiaz88 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: vw 1.6- SR ENGINE problems (epjetta)*

thanks i will have that checked today!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifand i;ll let u know as soon asposible .


----------

